# A bit about me



## AbdullahD (16 Oct 2016)

So I have been debating doing a personal story on here. Today though, I decided I might as well.

Most of you chaps know I am a 30 year old, Father and Muslim convert, my wife is a convert too and we follow many scholars from different schools of thoughts and movements to learn our religion (this important for later). Any rate, I have that tired old line of "always wanting to be in the armed forces", but for a while I did not act on it. I always half ways joking told my wife that if I turned 30 and lacked a nice career I would sign up and be done with it. So last winter I realized that 30 was coming up really quick and I had no real career so I made the mental move spurred by our new minister of defence having a beard... to start preparing.

Lets just say that was a very rude awakening. I weighed around 255-260 lbs my body fat ratio was 45% give or take a smidge and 8 years of driving jobs and no gym time.. had really played havoc on my body... so I started going to the gym. Made quite a number of mistakes, pushing to hard, trying to be ready to quick.. but settled in for long haul. Now I weigh 238 lbs and have a 27% body fat ratio (my wife is loving the transformation I may add too lol). I did all this while working on average 6 days a week and 50-70 hrs weekly, add in two kids, the wife and 6 hrs of sleep per day, all for $25,000 a year and I feel like I did good lol.

Now my cfat scores from 2006 were good enough for my trade and I completed my tsd last saturday, but my trade is closed until may so I have to wait for my interview and medical. That will just give me more time to prepare for bmq (hopefully in August)

I just wanted to say, thank you to you guys/girls/trans (a certain trans person I found extremely enlightening so much so I wanted to mention them) and this site has been an amazing source of information. I have spent a lot of time watching how you fine fellows interact together and it helped me feel I made the right choice in wishing to sign up. However I do note, not all members of the Canadian forces may act like this, but that is fine.

Also to any Muslims debating on joining up and have ran into the 'it is haram' crowd.. I have seen, read or heard fatawas from the Deobandi Mufti Ebrahim Desai, the Ex-Salafi Scholar Yasir Qadhi and the Maliki Mufti Abu Layth all stating it is permissible to join or encouraged to join 'western' Armed forces to help protect that nations citizens, fight terrorists and show that we Muslims feel it is important to be part of the force that protects the countries we reside in. Now I know this is common sense.. but some 'interesting' Muslims may have issues with Muslims signing up.

Also a chap I respect immensely on this site told me I most likely will miss some prayers during BMQ *gasp*  I kind of figured lol. Now two things make me not worry a lot over this.. one is the well known Maliki fatawa of delaying prayers and the fatawa about need. Canadians need to see Muslims willing to die to protect this beautiful nation and I hope Allah forgives me missing a couple prayers, that of course I will make up god willing. 

So hopefully come basic I will be set up nicely and apparently... if I fail I wont be able to show my head around here either  but then again I dont intend on doing that also.. my wife and I have a deal were I can buy an AR15 and a 1911 after I complete bmq  added incentive and yes she os behind me in this.. she actually encouraged me to join.

So that is my 'personal story'. There is more to it then this, but this is one facet of the story. 

Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2016)

Interesting you looked at the writings of a Deobandi Mufti, that is the school that was influenced by Whabbism and then set up in Deobandi, India. Which as I recall helped promote the Indian Mutiny by advocating the overthrow and expulsion of the East India Company.


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Most of you chaps know I am a 30 year old, Father and Muslim convert, my wife is a convert too and we follow many scholars from different schools of thoughts and movements to learn our religion (this important for later).



Years ago, I was talking to my late mother-in-law ( who was Jewish ) about a guy we both knew converting from Judaism to Catholicism. I asked her what she thought of that.  
She replied, "Our loss is their loss."


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Interesting you looked at the writings of a Deobandi Mufti, that is the school that was influenced by Whabbism and then set up in Deobandi, India. Which as I recall helped promote the Indian Mutiny by advocating the overthrow and expulsion of the East India Company.



At one point in time, I was quite heavily influenced by Deobandi writings. I have a number or Deobandi fiqh books, I have found that some of the older scholars have nice views.. but I have noticed that it is morphing into a more 'strict' version of Islam.

I personally follow Maulana Zakariyya Khandlavi students and writings, he is deobandi but more about internal correction then outward change. I also have a very many friends who are Deobandi scholars and are quite normal, putting it in the context of Canadian culture. So that also influences me being aware of Deobandi writings, it also helps sell my points to my buddies.

But none the less, I follow the Hanafi school of thought and consider myself closest to Shayk Atabek Shukrov in style.. but reading and studying other disciplines I find important, if my Deobandi friends come over/Maliki/Jewish/Christian/atheist.. I want to understand how they think and what makes them tick, so I can treat them how they wish to be treated. To an extent of course.

Also I did spend a number of years studying Islamic fiqh under Deobandi teachers.. just as a full disclaimer.

"Our loss is their *gain *" MarioMike.. gain  lol

Abdullah

Ps Colin you impress me quite often on you very specific knowledge on many Islamic topics and you always seem to be spot on too... again you are 100% right and the wahabi influence of deobandism is growing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2016)

I struggle as I can never keep the names and sects straight in my head. My now deceased sister inlaw had been hired by the Malaysian government to help "de-program" radical Imams and she gave me my start into the Islamic world. She also used to belong to Sisters in Islam.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I struggle as I can never keep the names and sects straight in my head. My now deceased sister inlaw had been hired by the Malaysian government to help "de-program" radical Imams and she gave me my start into the Islamic world. She also used to belong to Sisters in Islam.



Your Sister in-Law Rahmatullahi Alaih must have been an enormously competent Lady to help 'de-program' radical Imams. I have done a couple talks in order to de-radicalize some brothers, but they have very little knowledge... I could never imagine going head to head trying to de radicalize Imams.

I will go looking for this 'Sisters in Islam' group, my wife may be interested.

No wonder you have impressive knowledge, with a teacher like that.. it is hard not to.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2016)

Abdullah you mentioned you're a convert to Islam, would you mind explaining where or what you converted from? As well as how long ago?


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Abdullah you mentioned you're a convert to Islam, would you mind explaining where or what you converted from? As well as how long ago?



Where; that was in Vernon BC
When; 11-13 years ago
What I was; Babtist Christian

I had also done a Missions trip to Mexico and spent about 3 years studying the Early Christian church, Judaism, Latter day saints, Buddhism etc befor deciding to become Muslim.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2016)

The Imam that married us in Malaysia had been a Hindu Priest before he converted. My conversion was done at one of the smaller mosques in Shah Alam, KL and when some of the guys got into specifics of how to clean my butt, my brother inlaw saw the look on my face and quickly shut down these guys attempt at being "helpful".


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The Imam that married us in Malaysia had been a Hindu Priest before he converted. My conversion was done at one of the smaller mosques in Shah Alam, KL and when some of the guys got into specifics of how to clean my butt, my brother inlaw saw the look on my face and quickly shut down these guys attempt at being "helpful".



Ah hahaha ah yes, good times. I had the shaving 'down there' talk. Great guys, truely.. just bad timing lol


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My conversion was done at one of the smaller mosques in Shah Alam, KL and when some of the guys got into specifics of how to clean my butt, my brother inlaw saw the look on my face and quickly shut down these guys attempt at being "helpful".



Huh? Well, it sounds easy than a circumcision.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2016)

yea glad I didn't have to go there.......

I married my wife in November 2001, 2 months after 9/11, an interesting time to be in a Islamic country. Funny my brother inlaw was very worried for my safety as he just did not know what might happen in the country at the time.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> yea glad I didn't have to go there.......
> 
> I married my wife in November 2001, 2 months after 9/11, an interesting time to be in a Islamic country. Funny my brother inlaw was very worried for my safety as he just did not know what might happen in the country at the time.



I remember watching the towers fall, I was in grade 10 in english class... at that time I was a 'good' christian boy.. aka I was a right proper bigot.

I remember some of the bs I said and believed about the evil "sand n******",  I also know what happened to my sikh buddies that I met years later... because bigots like I used to be met them thinking they were Muslims. I am just happy I never did anything. I actually distinctly remember saying I would never be a Muslim and they should all... er.. nevermind.

But it is amazing how getting older and meeting different people, researching different topics changes you. I feel I am a far better person then I used to be... but I can totally understand your brother in laws worry. Those were dark days.

Ps Mike, not funny.. at all... Muslims have to be circumsized too... did you know it hurts as an adult? But the painkillers they give out are interesting... not admitting to anything here.


----------



## mariomike (17 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Ps Mike, not funny.. at all... Muslims have to be circumsized too... did you know it hurts as an adult? But the painkillers they give out are interesting... not admitting to anything here.



Thankfully, my parents took care of that when I was born. Sorry, TMI.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Oct 2016)

My 13 year old nephew was deeply unimpressed with his parents when he had to get done at that age.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My 13 year old nephew was deeply unimpressed with his parents when he had to get done at that age.



That, I personally disagree with. My son we had circumsized within the week of being born, he did not even seem to care at all. A 13 year old boy, in my opinion and my opinion only, should not be forced to undergo it.

Now if he wishes to, that is fine. But forced or compelled I personally feel that it is wrong.

Ill stop there before we scare anyone


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Where; that was in Vernon BC
> When; 11-13 years ago
> What I was; Babtist Christian
> 
> I had also done a Missions trip to Mexico and spent about 3 years studying the Early Christian church, Judaism, Latter day saints, Buddhism etc befor deciding to become Muslim.


Cool thanks for the answer.  It leaves me with some other personalish questions,  do you mind if I ask them here,  in the Islam in the west thread or somewhere else?


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Oct 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Cool thanks for the answer.  It leaves me with some other personalish questions,  do you mind if I ask them here,  in the Islam in the west thread or somewhere else?



Wherever you wish, it doesn't matter to me at all. If you get to personal ill just pm the reply, I have come to be okay with being slightly more open here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Wherever you wish, it doesn't matter to me at all. If you get to personal ill just pm the reply, I have come to be okay with being slightly more open here.



Thanks, I dropped it in the Islam and Western Society thread as to not disrupt your thread here.


----------



## AbdullahD (12 Nov 2016)

So I have issues running, went to a podiatrist and a fitness trainer (not to mention a close family friend who runs marathons and the lady at the running room) and I found out I have given myself shin splints. The podiatrist I went to and the fitness trainer said it is nothing to serious, the podiatrist is having orthodics made for me. Apparrently I was landing on half my ankle and half my knee from what I understood (Im a simple guy), he said if I dont chill out for a bit ill give myself a stress fracture?? Also apparently my arch is non existent from what I understand :S

Anyrate the podiatrist said roughly three weeks for the orthodics to arrive, the family friend who runs marathons and the fitness trainer said it could take me a few months to get to 5km in 30 minutes and 2.4k in 12 minutes given my situation.

So I uh... kinda called Captain ******* in vancouver and left a message asking to put my account on ice for a couple months.

I got the best guidance I could and I have no intention of failing bmq.. but if I get bad shin splints and fail that is no good. So I am going to fix this issue first, the podiatrist said once I have the orthodics I should be fine. So I am just being cautious.. i am hoping january I will have my running down. I can do 2.4k in 12 minutes on the elipitical so I may be ready even quicker...

I contemplated not posting this little tid bit here.. but for some odd reason I think one of the guys who saw my file is a member here. So I dont want them thinking I am a coward, this is what I am up to. I will join if they will have me.

Abdullah


----------



## bscriber (2 Dec 2016)

Look after yourself AbdullahD and push yourself, but stay within the limits of health.

I had a cold that developed into bronchitis, but I still did hard workouts--and it turned into walking pneumonia because I was pushing my lungs too hard.  Avoid that stress fracture by giving yourself time to heal .  Work on resistance training or weights to keep you in shape .

I hope you get better and look forward to serving with you in the future.  I enjoy reading your posts!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## AbdullahD (6 Dec 2016)

bscriber said:
			
		

> Look after yourself AbdullahD and push yourself, but stay within the limits of health.
> 
> I had a cold that developed into bronchitis, but I still did hard workouts--and it turned into walking pneumonia because I was pushing my lungs too hard.  Avoid that stress fracture by giving yourself time to heal .  Work on resistance training or weights to keep you in shape .
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. I hope one day, we can meet each other, in uniform.

This is a continuation of my last post; I have been having pain or more correctly aches in my knee, which got to the point of me wishing to see a doctor. So I booked an appointment for earlier today and coincidentally my orthodics arrived before the appointment so I put them in.

When I got to the Doctor, which happens to be a husband and wife team, who have been looking after me since I was a kid. The wife who was seeing me that day, did a double take on me. I told her I had been going to the gym etc, told her my pain and what triggers it etc, she examined me and gave me good news that it was nothing serious just a combination of my flat feet and Patellofemoral Pain Syndrome.

I showed her my orthodics and she was suprised at how 'hard' they were and asked who did it, happily that podiatrist checked out in her opinion. But she put me on a 30 day program to fix me Patellofemoral Pain issue and she said after that I can ease into running  and nothing was functionally wrong with my legs or knees and this is kind of expected from those who don't do anything and then start excersizing. So I shouldn't worry, which makes me happy.

The real kicker is the Doc knows me, my wife, my family etc.. and I told her what I have been doing at the gym and how far I have came and how genuinely happy she was meant a lot to me. She was darn proud of me and said I am looking good. Then we had a very brief talk about people who come to her and do not take her advice or recommendations, she was positively happy I did. Yet, this made me slightly sad for all the medical staff out there, who have to watch people kill themselves and can't do anything.

Any rate, I am still chugging along. I am in it for the Marathon not a sprint 

Abdullah


----------



## bscriber (6 Dec 2016)

Hi AbdullahD,

I wish I could take a break from the running!  LOL, I am more of a weights guy then a cardio guy, so I am struggling with my runs.  My best friend (who is RCMP) and my girlfriend are both runners, so at least I have some people to push me along. I'm still in the process of losing weight, which is helping, but I worry I might not be as in shape as I hope to be before I go (though I can pass the FORCE test, as I have practiced at that)

I am glad your doctor was impressed with your changes.  It is nice to get confirmation that we are looking like we are ready to do this!

I too hope we get a chance to meet in uniform.  I am hoping to get selected from the merit list next week, so hopefully a date in January or February will be offered.  Given the "desperate" (recruiters words) need for AEC Officers, I imagine that is what I will be selected for, so hopefully it will be an earlier date.

Good luck, and please keep in touch,

Brian


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Mar 2017)

I figured since I had not posted since December.. I'd give a little update.

Between my two jobs I have been averaging 60hrs or more a week.. a couple weeks I did 60 hours in 4 days.. So my time at the gym has been hurt. 

I also, due to being on the road a lot, gained 2% body fat without noticing. I am now being a Nazi or trying to on my diet. Good news is I am still getting stronger, I am easing into running and have learned about all these neat kinds of squats to help my knees. 

I was hitting the gym roughly 6 hrs a week before now I sit around 2 or 3 hours.. so I have slowed down.. but I am still going. I used to use creatine, pre workouts and many things under the sun to help me build, but have cut that back severely to just Protein and a rare pre workout  (sometimes it is the only way i get to the gym).

I know you guys must see a lot of 'want to be soldiers' pop in and out and must discount them to a big extent. You can place me in the 'want to be' section of course, but im still on this train and my wife and the gym I go to ( which is across from the armoury in town) all encourage my lazy *** to keep going.

I need to be at a certain level of fitness to pass basic and I will get there.. my arms have literally doubled in size since I started, if not more and I just have a bit farther to go. I know guys in the Armed forces work hard.. but I keep telling myself after im done BMQ i won't have to work 60+hrs a week every week and I'll get to see my family more. I am sure there will be times like deployments or training were I won't be home a lot or at all.. but it has to be better then where I am at now.

You all stay safe, God bless
Abdullah


----------



## mariomike (7 Mar 2017)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> .. a couple weeks I did 60 hours in 4 days..



As a driver?


----------



## Pusser (7 Mar 2017)

Don't get too obsessed about size (appearance).  General strength and especially endurance are far more important.  Although there is relationship between size and strength, it is not necessarily a linear one.  Look more to swimmers than bodybuilders for your inspiration.


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Mar 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> As a driver?



Driving and ripping parts for cars to be fixed for resale, from a Junkyard.



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't get too obsessed about size (appearance).  General strength and especially endurance are far more important.  Although there is relationship between size and strength, it is not necessarily a linear one.  Look more to swimmers than bodybuilders for your inspiration.



Now that is interesting, thank you.

Abdullah


----------

